# ACER Aspire 7736Z-4088 won't power-on



## apsingh (Aug 12, 2012)

My ACER Aspire 7736Z-4088 laptop is not powering-on; I just bought a NEW battery few weeks ago and everything was working fine, suddenly it powered-off even when the laptop was connected to the AC power.

Now, it won't even power-on, there is no light-on even with AC-power or with a battery/without a battery.

Need help.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF remove all power including the battery then hold down the power button fro 45 seconds then try booting with just the ac adapter


----------



## Michael Kennedy (May 30, 2012)

Are you sure your laptop ac adapter is ok? Please check if your adapter is good. According to your presentation, that seems your laptop charger is broken. You need to replace it with a new one. If you plan to buy one, just enter the following link to your browser:
Acer Aspire 7736Z Series Laptop AC Adapter 90Watt 19V 4.74A Power Supply ChargerBuy.com


----------



## Gazza001 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi, I you have tried all the other solutions, and it is still not turning on, you will find that the u58 IC chip on your motherboard has blown.
Easy to buy, fairly easy to do yourself.
I have done four laptops with this problem now, all with 100% success.
Should you need further help let me know.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Your a little late here the thread is over 6 months old so the OP has either fixed the issue or replaced the machine as there has been no further input the thread will be closed but thanks for your suggestion.


----------

